# Why's Aqua Soil melting everything?



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

This Aqua Soil stuff is either over hyped or i'm doing something wrong :-x

I've never ran into so many problems in one tank intill I started using this substrate, so if someone can help me figure out whats going on before my frustration level rises anymore.

*Heres my specs:*

*Tank:* 15 gal rimless
*Substrate:* Aqua Soil Amazonia new mixed with a little old
*Lighting:* USA Power compact with dimming fan (1x40w dual daylight PC and 1x36 ADA 8,000k PC bulb)
*Timer:* 6 hours
*Co2:* Presurized aquatek regulator/ glass diffuser
*Nutrients:* Not dosing yet

First issue, every plant I put in this tank seems to melt.



Theres other plants I dont have pics of that I take out of my other tank that look great full of colors, as soon as I place in this tank leaves start melting??

2nd issue: Green Dust algae like crazy plus some sort fuzzy thread stuff that doesent look like the normal stuff i've seen





The HC starts showing signs of new growth but then the fuzzy ish will come and kill it all off.. Stem plants will grow a little then melt off.

Now I did some research and from what I read Aqua soil has a routine of water changes you need to go thru. Before I started ammonia was high, water changed out every other day now and I'm down to just above zero yet plants still melting. Co2 indicator reads greenish yellow so the only thing I can think of is the lighting is too bright, the 8,000k ada bulb should be swapped out for another dual bulb or the Aqua soil is just overhyped??

You tell me...


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Considering i'm running a Eheim 2215 with a Flow rate of 164 GPH on a 15 gallon tank I would say there's sufficient flow.

I also use Do Aqua lily pipes for the in/out's


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I've heard that the aquasoil will release lots of N (ammonia and nitrate) at first, so maybe you're getting a hot flash that's burning plants up and tossing the imbalance. I experimented once with an organic substrate without a break-in (soaking/drying the substrate before use) and got a full blanket of what you see in your tank (the fungus stuff).

I notice you are pushing about 5 wpg as well and stated you are not currently dosing. That'll hurt as well IMO by pushing the plants to grow with the light and CO2 but not giving them the nutrients they need.

Glad to see you are using sufficient filtration for the tank. I've wondered why marketers list certain flow rates per gallonage of tank, and I notice that when folks go for the 10x flow and 10% or greater volume the results are pleasing.


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

oh that is a lot more filtration than i thought then it might be the amonia since the soil is brand new


----------



## LAKE (Jun 27, 2012)

That hair stuff grows well in the presence of ammonia and complete lack of CO2. I'd say your plants are using the CO2 completely, leaving you at zero for part of the light cycle where the hairy algae takes advantage of the ammonia. 

I would suggest shortenning the light cycle for a while until the ammonia is in check. This should eliminate the zero CO2 period. Another way is to boost CO2 during this period is to do a really small water change during or a little before the middle of the light cycle. Not always convenient, might not be so bad for ammonia reduction though.

If you are not using CO2 injection, adding an air stone may be considered?


----------



## LAKE (Jun 27, 2012)

You say timer: 6 hours.

Is this 6 light + 6 dark every 12 hours?

I have considered this but have read that CO2 balance is much more difficult to achieve naturally at first. The melting you describe has been shown as an example of this, consider the plants suffocating. Maybe consider a more traditional light cycle until this substrate gets worked in?


----------

